# Hand Knitted Easy Knit Bed Slippers



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

These are fun to make. Great for a Beginner knitter who now knows how to do knit and purl and simple increase and decreases. If you also know how to do yfwd (yarn forward) and yb (yarn back) you should not have a problem with this project.

I used 100% Organic Cotton by Malabrigo yarns for this project. You can use a yarn substitute if matches with tension stated on pattern. Cotton Blends are better for this project.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/child-and-adult-easy-knit-slippers-with-knitted-dress-buttons
£1.50


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

these look real comfy!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I really like these and they would be great for traveling and packing in the suitcase and would save room.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

dauntiekay said:


> I really like these and they would be great for traveling and packing in the suitcase and would save room.


I agree and they look like fairy slippers :thumbup:


----------



## Bets123 (Oct 22, 2012)

Make them in green and put a white puff on the top and it's Tinkerbell slippers!! Very Cute!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

mollyannhad said:


> these look real comfy!


Yes, they do!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very cute indeed.


----------

